# How do you remove wall paper after it's been painted over?



## MawMaw Di (May 2, 2007)

Hi all, I'm still renovating my kitchen.  Got the black granite countertops & full backsplash installed, along with the Jenn-air D/D convection stove/oven...all looks great.  Now, I want to remove some old wallpaper (that's been painted over) & a border.  I'm nervous about tackling this job myself...I just don't know where to start!  I purchased the wallpaper removal kit from Lowes.  But, I'm afraid I'm going to damage my drywall...especially, since the orginial wallpaper was painted over & another wall paper border was added.  Should I attempt this or get a professional to do it?  I've given thought to just purchasing crown molding to just cover the border up...but, the wallpaper border is 7 1/2" in width.  Not sure either if the orginal wall papered walls can withstand another layer of latex paint w/o bubbling, etc. Thus, if I purchase the moldings..I'd have to purchase the crown molding and another piece of molding to cover the whole area.  Decorative moldings are expensive, but I'm wondering what you all suggest doing..removing the wallpaper border, both layers or just adding the moldings.  Please reply...I really need your suggestions...thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (May 2, 2007)

Hey Maw Maw Di:
Check with your wallpaper store, they have a knife that scores very shallow and will not damage the wallboard. Score, add wallpaper remover, allow to soak and remove the old wallpaper. I would not try to go any further without removing the old paper, wash the wall down and paint to your taste.
Glenn


----------



## MawMaw Di (May 3, 2007)

Glenn,
Thanks for your comments...removing the wall paper is probably the way to go.  I bought the removal kit from Lowe's & the tool you mention is included. I was watching one of the TV home improvement shows & heard a designer say that you can remove wall paper easily by scoring it & then, spraying a mixture of fabric softner & water on it.  She said it's an "old" designer's tip.  Have any of you heard this before? I purchased the solution gel remover.  But, I guess if this doesn't work well...I'll try her suggestion.  What can it hurt, right, ha?  Well, I guess it's time to get busy on it...I'll give everyone a "holler back" when it's done.  Wish me luck, ha!  Thanks again!


----------



## Kerrylib (May 3, 2007)

Don't forget the cursing and contemplating what you want to do to whoever painted over the wallpaper.  Those techniques are often not discussed.

We painted a bathroom that had been papered/painted/papered/painted.
LOTS of @#($%&)@#( before that was done.


----------

